

Sony settles with Geohot - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13047725

======
pppp
I would have liked to see this go to trial and set a precedent. That's
probably why Sony settled - it saw that the opinions were running against
them.

Consumer rights have been taking a beating lately.

~~~
tzs
Trials don't set precedent. Appeals set precedent.

------
vanni
This settlement seems good for both Sony and Geohot, but I am not sure if it
is good for the rest of us too... I am feeling the taste of a freedom defeat.
Bah!

~~~
vanni
OK, please tell me what is wrong with my comment. My POV is exactly the same
as pppp in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2437687>

